# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  [Exploit] Spawn when the enemy control all flags.

## Freefall552

I just found a bug that allows you to spawn if the enemy control all the flags.

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

this shows what? u dont explain what 2 do :s

----------


## Freefall552

If you go to the customize tab, you can spawn when you normaly can't.

----------


## Kratzyyy

> this shows what? u dont explain what 2 do :s


Go to the customize tab, then click on "DEPLOY".

----------

